# Car seat protection when child seat is installed



## maverixz (Feb 16, 2005)

*Car seat protection*

Good folks,
Any recommendations for the something to protect the car seats from damage from a baby car seat? I saw this at Target for $12.








Any thoughts?


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Car seat protection (maverixz)*

I think your recommendation is about as good as it gets. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That little cheap device looks like a great plan to me. Thank God those days are over for me. I hated putting car seats in and out from one vehicle to the other. I had many a torn skin on my fingers from feeding the seat belts through the back of the car seat


----------



## maverixz (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Car seat protection (dcowan699)*

David,
Thanks for the green light. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I am lazy with the car seat bit so I got one car seat for each car but haven't installed the one for the Phaeton yet which is the reason for my search now. 


_Modified by maverixz at 10:15 PM 5-11-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Car seat protection (maverixz)*

Hi Malcolm:
I attended the German Phaeton owner GTG a few weeks ago in Dresden, and about half the participants had child seats or infant buckets in the back of the car. The preferred method for protecting the seat seems to be folding up a blanket (adult sized blanket) and placing it under the child seat. That ensures that the child seat does not abrade the leather, and it also tends to distribute the weight of the child seat more evenly across the seat base.
As you have probably noticed, the rear headrests will tend to 'dance' up and down if you have a child seat (complete with child in it) installed in the rear of the car. This is because the weight threshold for triggering headrest movement is 20 kg (about 45 lbs). What you may wish to do - this is entirely optional - is to pull the fuse that controls the rear seat headrests. There is a post that explains how to do this here: Rear Seat Headrests - what causes up and down movement. Several of the German owners suggested that VW provide an option in the Front Information Display and Control Unit for disabling rear seat headrest movement when child seats are installed. The folks from Wolfsburg agreed to look into this matter for us.
Michael


----------



## maverixz (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Car seat protection (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
Thank you for the feedback. I had just finished ordering the Target item in my initial post when i returned here to see you posting but I will use the adult blanket method as I await the order and will compare both solutions then. 
Sad that I can't get to meet some of you great folks tomorrow at the Illinois G2G due to a long standing commitment I have.
Thanks again.


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: Car seat protection (PanEuropean)*

Slightly OT, but my My2007, has got fixed head rests in the back, as I think all UK SWB cars have, is this a general SWB thing or just a UK thing?
rgds
Johan


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Car seat protection (Realist42)*

My 2004 V10 SWB 5-seater has moving rear head restraints.
Perhaps its connected to also having a premium rear seat pack?

_Quote, originally posted by *Realist42* »_Slightly OT, but my My2007, has got fixed head rests in the back, as I think all UK SWB cars have, is this a general SWB thing or just a UK thing?
rgds
Johan


----------



## rrussell (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Car seat protection (maverixz)*

I used something similar, both seats are covered and all the way to the headrests. I put towels underneath and behind the cover to protect the leather.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Car seat protection (rrussell)*

The way I see it, it serves to protect the leather from the cheerios as much as the child seat itself...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Car seat protection (Realist42)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Realist42* »_Slightly OT, but my My2007, has got fixed head rests in the back, as I think all UK SWB cars have, is this a general SWB thing or just a UK thing?

Hi Johan:
There are three different rear seat headrest configurations, as follows:
*Non-motorized rear headrests* - probably the most practical of the three choices.
*Motorized rear headrests, ROW market* - these move up and down only when a weight in excess of about 20 kg is detected on the seat base.
*Motorized rear headrests, NAR market* - these move up and down as noted above for ROW, additionally, they lift up whenever a rear door is opened, to facilitate attaching a top tether strap for a child seat to the hook that is provided on the hatshelf of NAR Phaetons.
If anyone in the ROW market wants to retrofit an anchor (hook) to the hatshelf for the purpose of providing a third attachment point for a child seat, this can be done. You will need to order a few very small parts, then cut a hole in the hatshelf. Below is a picture showing a NAR Phaeton with the child seat anchor points installed.
Michael
*NAR Phaeton*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Car seat protection (PanEuropean)*

Photo re-hosted.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted.

Michael


----------



## pope66682 (Jun 12, 2007)

Old Thread, but figured I'd mention this seat protector. Its thick enough to not stretch the leather. Works for me. Amazon $20


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

You know those bath towels you never put out in the guest bath when visitor are expected? They worked fine under our grand kids child seats for years and were the perfect excuse for us to finally get nice towels for that guest bath ..

Ron


----------

